# Learning to Play



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

With no knowledge of guitars my first purchase was a Yamaha classical guitar with one fret marker at the seventh fret. Thinking I made a mistake buying it, I put it away when the luthier finished a Stratocaster copy. Now I find myself going to the classical guitar all the time. The Nylon strings are easy on the fingers and the wide neck allows me to experiment finger picking something I could not do on that Stage electric. It is a bit wide in the body and awkward to hold but it's not so bad. Starting to appreciate the natural sound as well over amplified sound. BTW, I do play it with a pic and even my version of Grand Funks "I'm Your Captain" sounds pleasant although not perfect. Do wish it had some neck strap buttons.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My practice guitar is a nylon string Fender parlor guitar. The only way I've found to have a guitar in my hands every day!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rush2112 said:


> With no knowledge of guitars my first purchase was a Yamaha classical guitar with one fret marker at the seventh fret. Thinking I made a mistake buying it, I put it away when the luthier finished a Stratocaster copy. Now I find myself going to the classical guitar all the time. The Nylon strings are easy on the fingers and the wide neck allows me to experiment finger picking something I could not do on that Stage electric. It is a bit wide in the body and awkward to hold but it's not so bad. Starting to appreciate the natural sound as well over amplified sound. BTW, I do play it with a pic and even my version of Grand Funks "I'm Your Captain" sounds pleasant although not perfect. Do wish it had some neck strap buttons.


You can easily put strap buttons on it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

As an alternative to Steadly's suggestion, you can get classical/acoustic guitar straps that hook onto the sound hole and come around the back and around your neck, kind of like a sax strap. Or you can get a regular guitar strap and tie it to the headstock with a shoelace just behind the nut (popular especially among folk guitarists).


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> As an alternative to Steadly's suggestion, you can get classical/acoustic guitar straps that hook onto the sound hole and come around the back and around your neck, kind of like a sax strap. Or you can get a regular guitar strap and tie it to the headstock with a shoelace just behind the nut (popular especially among folk guitarists).


The sound hole strap is a good idea. If your classical guitar doesn't have a truss rod, the shoelace around the headstock should be approached with caution. A recent acquaintance has an old Martin with no truss rod and his neck has warped a bit from doing exactly this.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

A classical wouldn't have strap buttons on either end. Take it into a shop and get two put on. They're cheap and it's easy to do.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

kat_ said:


> A classical wouldn't have strap buttons on either end. Take it into a shop and get two put on. They're cheap and it's easy to do.


Don't take it into a shop. They just screw in. If you are not sure about how to do it, ask here, check out YouTube or send me a PM.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's not a bad idea to check with Yamaha - some guitars (like mine) have bits of metal holding the neck in place that you really don't want to drill into. A search for a strap button template for your particular guitar might not be a bad idea.


----------



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Don't take it into a shop. They just screw in. If you are not sure about how to do it, ask here, check out YouTube or send me a PM.


Thanks for that and all the others. I made a sling which is attached to a guitar store strap, works good, the strap now comes up and over the body which allows a perfect tilt for me to see my fingerboard. Made from a new pair of nylon socks cut into strips. Had to re-adjust several times and it's not pretty. Hated the thoughts of drilling holes and besides, it's a tight fit into the hard shell case as it is. Practice now mostly standing up and walking around with it.


----------

